# "Can't find GDBM_File.pm"



## hammer32 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello,

I keep getting the error "Can't locate GDBM_File.pm in @INC..." I installed gdbm and gdbm-shlibs, but even though both are properly installed, the file GDBM_File.pm was not included. How/where can I find this to install it on my system (Mac OS X 10.2.5, Perl 5.8.0). I've tried www.gnu.org and cvs.

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## randomdude (Apr 13, 2003)

GDBM_File.pm is a perl module -- the place to look would be cpan.org, but that module should be included in 5.8.0.   Usually you can install modules with the command 
   perl -MCPAN -e shell

but when I try to use that to install GDBM_File on my perl 5.6 system, it tries to upgrade me to perl 5.8.


----------

